# resin saver molds - group purchase?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone interested in buying some molds?

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=61736

he's running "buy 3, get 1 free" - I don't really need 4 molds - I only need 1 mold for Sierras at the moment...but it would be nice if 4 of us would chip in and order a set that we could rotate/share so we don't all have a bunch of money tied up in molds.

anyone?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm interested..... but I'll need some guidance ......I've never done any casting.. do uou use alumilite????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> I'm interested..... but I'll need some guidance ......I've never done any casting.. do uou use alumilite????


I was going to get back to you on this and forgot. I don't use alumilite myself but lots of people do. I want a little more time to work with the mix before it sets up. Alumilite sets in 5 minutes. I use polyester resin (PR). It does shrink a little but I compensate for that.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've never casted either - but it should not be difficult. I have some pens I want to try casting with.

I know how expensive resin is - so it doesn't take long to "pay" for the mold.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like bobby will need to do some coaching.......spec I didn't look but did he have any square molds.....for casting a flat chunk to rip into blanks......BTW what do you go by on IAP??I'm Texas Steel over there


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Looks like bobby will need to do some coaching.......spec I didn't look but did he have any square molds.....for casting a flat chunk to rip into blanks......BTW what do you go by on IAP??I'm Texas Steel over there


Square molds are easy. Find you a silicone baking pan. I have one that I cut up and now have 8 molds. See the pictures of the snake skins. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=274289 post 29. First picture. The resin won't stick to the silicone.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone else? just need 1 more person to get in on the deal...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shawn I just can't afford one right now. I can just borrow yours. LOL


----------

